# HDMI Switch box not lighting up



## Alita (May 11, 2020)

I have no problems using 2 monitors under BSD but at times i wish to plug my laptop into one of my monitors using the HDMI Switch box
but the little box does not light up when plugged into my Nvidia Video card but did when i was using Windows 7

Any idea for this please. for me grateful


----------



## wolffnx (May 11, 2020)

.


Alita said:


> I have no problems using 2 monitors under BSD but at times i wish to plug my laptop into one of my monitors using the HDMI Switch box
> but the little box does not light up when plugged into my Nvidia Video card but did when i was using Windows 7
> 
> Any idea for this please. for me grateful



maybe you have to restart the xorg server when you plugin the hdmi or leave the hdmi cable conected before you start xorg


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2020)

Unused outputs are disabled. You will need to turn them back on, you can use xrandr(1) for that.


----------



## Alita (May 12, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Unused outputs are disabled. You will need to turn them back on, you can use xrandr(1) for that.


Thank You i will have a look at al of that.

```
code:# xrandr(1) 
Badly placed ()'s.
root@:/usr/home/me # xrandr 
Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 1680 x 1050, maximum 16384 x 16384
DVI-I-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
DVI-I-1 connected 1680x1050+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 433mm x 271mm
   1680x1050     59.95*+  59.95  
   1440x900      59.89  
   1280x1024     75.02    60.02  
   1280x960      60.00  
   1152x720      60.00  
   1024x768      75.03    60.00  
   800x600       75.00    60.32  
   640x480       75.00    59.94  
DP-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
HDMI-0 disconnected primary (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
DP-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
```


----------



## Alita (May 12, 2020)

wolffnx said:


> .
> 
> 
> maybe you have to restart the xorg server when you plugin the hdmi or leave the hdmi cable conected before you start xorg


Yes for me ill try that to restart it which makes sense leaving it in

Thank You


----------

